# New member from Cobourg, Ontario.....hey!



## lgj1962 (Jun 13, 2020)

Gotta garage workshop with busybee 10x22 lathe (CX706) and one of their mills too (CX601).  Retired metallurgist, finally learning something about metal.


----------



## trlvn (Jun 13, 2020)

lgj1962 said:


> Gotta garage workshop with busybee 10x22 lathe (CX706) and one of their mills too (CX601).  Retired metallurgist, finally learning something about metal.


Welcome from Oakville!

Craig


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 13, 2020)

lgj1962 said:


> Retired metallurgist, finally learning something about metal.


LOL. 

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 13, 2020)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brent H (Jun 13, 2020)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 13, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## JohnnyTK (Jun 13, 2020)

Hiya from Collingwood!


----------



## Janger (Jun 13, 2020)

My Mum's family is from Coboconk. Hi from Calgary.


----------



## DPittman (Jun 13, 2020)

Lots to learn from here and l imagine as a metalurgist you have lots to share as well. Nice to have you on board.


----------



## Crosche (Jun 16, 2020)

Welcome to the forum! Good to have you on board.

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## Hruul (Jun 18, 2020)

Welcome!


----------

